# Allergy to Flax and Canola



## Zoralyn (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello! I'm so happy to have found this forum!

My 9 year old Brittney Spaniel has had itching issues for many, many years. We've tried countless foods and allergy medications to help alleviate his itching, which occurs most severely in the rectal area. We don't feed him table scraps and have been meticulous about making sure he has no other protein or grain source from treats, etc. We finally sent his saliva and hair to a company for a complete allergy testing. We just received the results today. Amongst the normal allergies I expected (corn and wheat), we also found he's allergic to Canola and Flax. I'm assuming this means Canola oil, and Flax seed oil. 

He has been on the Natural Balance Potato and Duck, which happens to have BOTH Canola oil and Flax seed oil. I did a quick search for some of the other high end brands could not find one that did not contain Canola oil. 

What are my options at this point? Are there other dog foods that don't contain Canola and Flax? (BTW He's taking an oil based allergy supplement called Allerderm Efa-Z Plus and it helps a bunch with his itching, but hasn't gotten rid of it). 

Any tips or ideas are greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Zoralyn


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Zoralyn said:


> Hello! I'm so happy to have found this forum!
> 
> My 9 year old Brittney Spaniel has had itching issues for many, many years. We've tried countless foods and allergy medications to help alleviate his itching, which occurs most severely in the rectal area. We don't feed him table scraps and have been meticulous about making sure he has no other protein or grain source from treats, etc. We finally sent his saliva and hair to a company for a complete allergy testing. We just received the results today. Amongst the normal allergies I expected (corn and wheat), we also found he's allergic to Canola and Flax. I'm assuming this means Canola oil, and Flax seed oil.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry that your dog suffers and I wish I could help you today, but our foods will not be available on-line for another 4 - 5 weeks.

This one will be in the USA as part of our line-up. No corn, wheat, flax or canola. No chicken or chicken products.

Single Animal Protein Wild Cod & Ancestral Grain Recipe | Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I will say first and foremost I don't know much about Nature's Recipe, but some of there formulas seem to be what your looking for.
Nature

I personally am not a fan of the pumpkin in this one, but otherwise not too bad.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

You may also want to consider some of the canned foods or perhaps the pre-made raw...

I know wysong has some nice canned options.


----------



## Zoralyn (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello and thank you for your replies. Unfortunately he's also allergic to Brewers Yeast so that further limits our choices. 

I did find this: Large Breed Senior Dog Food : NUTRO® NATURAL CHOICE® Dog Foods - The Nutro Company which seems to be clear of his known food allergens. Do you know anything about this company? The Natures recipe might be another alternative. 

Thanks!

Zoralyn


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome from another Brittany owner!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's some for you to look at:

Zignature, Orijen Regional Red, Nutrisca and ZiwiPeak. Also, the Honest Kitchen's Zeal, dehydrated


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Zoralyn said:


> Hello and thank you for your replies. Unfortunately he's also allergic to Brewers Yeast so that further limits our choices.
> 
> I did find this: Large Breed Senior Dog Food : NUTRO® NATURAL CHOICE® Dog Foods - The Nutro Company which seems to be clear of his known food allergens. Do you know anything about this company? The Natures recipe might be another alternative.
> 
> ...


The Nature's recipe I posted didn't have any of the allergens you listed.


----------

